# Crypt flowered



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi
One of my emerse crypt had flowered. Here are the pictures.

I am guessing that it is cordata but don't know which type. Would appreciate if someone is able to id them for me. ;-) Thanks in advance.

Here is a picture of the crypt with flower.


Here is a picture of the leaves in focus.


Here is the picture with a ruler for scale purposes.


Here is a picture of the flower closeup from top.


Please click on picture for larger view.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Well done. Was just wondering whether the small leaved plant was HC or Soleirolia soleirolii. Just in case you don't know, if it's the latter watch out as it grows like mad...


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

ed seeley said:


> Well done. Was just wondering whether the small leaved plant was HC or Soleirolia soleirolii. Just in case you don't know, if it's the latter watch out as it grows like mad...


Those are HC. They escaped from another emerse container to this one. Must be when I transferred the emerse moss over.

BTW. What is Soleirolia soleirolii?

Regards
cj


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

cjloong said:


> BTW. What is Soleirolia soleirolii?


It's also called Mind-Your-Own-Business or Baby's Tears. It's a tiny leaved perennial plant that's pretty invasive once it gets going.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/plants/plant_finder/plant_pages/868.shtml
http://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profiles0805/soleirolia.asp

(Given me an idea though, I wonder whether it will grow sumbersed? Might make a great foreground plant.)


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

ed seeley said:


> It's also called Mind-Your-Own-Business or Baby's Tears. It's a tiny leaved perennial plant that's pretty invasive once it gets going.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/plants/plant_finder/plant_pages/868.shtml
> http://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profiles0805/soleirolia.asp
> 
> (Given me an idea though, I wonder whether it will grow sumbersed? Might make a great foreground plant.)


It does look a lot like HC. If you manage to get it submerged, would be great. ;-)


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

It has a beautiful color. Am I correct that in calling the entrance with the yellow color the limb of the spathe?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! C. cordata var. cordata?


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Khamul1of9 said:


> It has a beautiful color. Am I correct that in calling the entrance with the yellow color the limb of the spathe?


I am a beginner at this. Looking at this url http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/cryptocoryne/Botanical/pictures/spatha.gif, it does looks like the limb.



Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Nice! C. cordata var. cordata?


It looks like it. Thanks.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Any locality data for this cordata? Truth is that even an inflorescence doesn't guarantee a secure identification in many cordata: it would be preferable to preserve the inflorescence in alcohol for more detailed study though...

BTW, the lighter yellow part above the white throat is actually the collar zone which can be pretty broad with some crypts (and completely missing in others).


----------

